# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation (2018): Kelli Ward (U.S. Senate, R-AZ)

## Brian4Liberty

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

Candidate Name: Dr. Kelli Ward
Office Sought: U.S. Senate, Arizona
Prior Office: AZ State Senator, 5th Legislative District
Website: http://kelliward.com/

Social Media: 
Facebook
Twitter
YouTube

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: Author of Arizona Fourth Amendment Protection Act.
Constitutional Issues: 
Economic Issues: 
Foreign Policy: 
Social Issues: 
Overall Issues Rating: 

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Arizona
District: N/A
Incumbent: Jeff Flake (R-AZ)
Primary Date: August, 2018
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Cook PVI: R+7 (Solid Republican)
Relevant poll numbers: 

Overall Race Profile Rating: 

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*

Key strong points: Strong on 4th Amendment.

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers: none

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Radio Interview with Kelli Ward:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

*Kelli Ward Beats John McCain in Latest AZ Poll*




> by Michelle Moons - 21 Aug 2015
> 
> Arizona State Senator Kelli Ward, challenging U.S. Senator Sen. John McCain (R-AZ), leads the five-term Washington insider for the first time in a poll.
> 
> Her lead stands at nine percent.
> ...
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...n-new-az-poll/

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## jurgs01

I definitely want to know more about her.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

John McCain's GOP challenger Kelli Ward raises $525,000

----------


## jllundqu

She may be better than McCain, but she is a politician's politician.... If I have to listen to her "BFF" Speech one more time, I'm going to suck-start my pistol.  She has many unknowns but listening to her speak, she seems like a snake and just another greasy deal-making politician.  She REALLY rubs me the wrong way when she speaks.

----------


## sparebulb

ABMc

----------


## Kregisen

Even if she is related to Hitler, I would probably vote for her just to get McCain out.

----------


## jkob

It's either Kelli Ward or Ann Kirkpatrick, probably better Ward

getting McCain out is reward enough even if she is another Flake

----------


## jllundqu

> It's either Kelli Ward or Ann Kirkpatrick, probably better Ward
> 
> getting McCain out is reward enough even if she is another Flake


I agree she would be better than McCain and Kirkpatrick... but a small-government freedom-fighter she is NOT.

----------


## Matt Collins

> suck-start my pistol.


Ive never heard that one before

----------


## jmdrake

I'm curious.  How did this one turn out?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Retire John McCain!


Campaign Evaluation: Kelli Ward (U.S. Senate, R-AZ)
Dr. Kelli Ward, challenger to McCain, makes Tucson stops 
Kelli Ward Blasts Obama’s Executive Order, ‘Assault On the Second Amendment’ 
Large Number of AZ Legislators Endorse Kelli Ward Over John McCain 
Kelli Ward Resigns to Focus on Republican Primary Challenge 
Kelli Ward beating McCain in new poll 
John McCain's GOP challenger Kelli Ward raises $525,000

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'm curious.  How did this one turn out?


Doesn't happen until Aug 30th.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Kelli Ward interview. Go to the 5:00 mark.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2G_PSpNxWE

----------


## jllundqu

"Kelli with an "I", because "I" care about the people!"   I just threw up a little in my mouth.

Props for her to go on AJ Show, though.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## AZJoe

Dr. Ron Paul endorses Dr. Kelli Ward: 
http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...r-john-mccain/

"As a physician, you have seen first*hand how ObamaCare has reduced our liberties in just a few short years. During your time as state senator, you have fought to reduce the size of government and restore the liberties of Arizonans. We need to elect more people into the U.S. Senate to stand alongside my son, Rand Paul. Because of your dedication to smaller government and restoring more of our personal liberties, I am proud to endorse your campaign for the U.S. Senate."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> "War should be Constitutionally approved by Congress and only when national security is clearly at stake." -Dr. Ward
> 
> https://twitter.com/kelliwardaz/stat...40884065218560

----------


## William Tell

> This is good news! Are the ballots printed yet? Has voting by mail started?





> Incumbent John McCain and challengers Kelli Ward and Clair Van Steenwyk  are seeking the Republican nomination. Alex Melusky is also on the  ballot, although he has suspended his campaign.


 https://news.azpm.org/p/national-ele...ie-in-primary/

----------


## jllundqu

> This is good news! Are the ballots printed yet? Has voting by mail started?


Ballots were printed with his name on it.

----------


## jurgs01

> Seems like there should be more discussion about her.  What's her record like as a state senator in Arizona?


http://americansforprosperity.org/wp...6-04-2015f.pdf

http://votesmart.org/candidate/key-v...d#.V7vNaoRqvzJ

----------


## AZJoe

*Election Tomorrow!!
*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Guess it's time to update this thread...

----------

